# Face Off 2012



## RoxyBlue

Just got done watching the opening episode of the new season of Face Off (DVR is your friend when you can't watch something "live" ) As talented as last year's cast was, I think the group selected for this season is even more so. I also loved the idea for the first team challenge - reimagining characters from "The Wizard of Oz".

Looking forward to another season of inspirational work!

And I always feel sad for the first person eliminated


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Incompletely agree. On both accounts. It's 2:30 am and I watching week two right now. I loved the OZ challenge, and I can't wait to see how today's water challenge comes out. It's easy to criticize when your at home on your couch, however I for one am totally in awe, mesmerized and slightly jealous.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched the water challenge last night. The fairy basslet makeup was stunning - a well deserved win on that one.


----------



## scream1973

I am sad to see Nix go.. Knowing his talent from Midwest Haunters Convention he never really got a chance to show what he could really do in the Body Painting portion of things.


----------



## Spooky1

I've enjoyed the first two episodes so far. I agree, I think the cast they have this year is even more talented than last years. I don't really have a feel for a favorite yet.


----------



## bansheette

I was sad to see Nix go, especially when next week is the body painting challenge.

Beki, from Precint 13/Creature Corps, has been doing a great job. I've had the pleasure of acting with her at Bloodview and I'm proud she's been holding her own.


----------



## fontgeek

I thought it was pretty funny that the one guy in episode one who thought nobody could keep up with him ended up at the bottom of the rankings two episodes in a row. There was a guy in last year's competition who acted the same way and (rightfully so) got dumped before the end of the season. I think that the success of the first season is what attracted the attention of so many more artists for this season.
The MC is a knockout.


----------



## Petronilla

I think this year is going to be better than last. I'm anxious to see what the new challenges are going to be.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fontgeek, we were laughing about that one, too. Having confidence in your skills is fine, but you'd better be able to walk the walk.

Last year the three people who made it to the final round were the ones who kept their focus on the job. There's a lesson to be learned there.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Seven males and seven females started... now it's seven females and five males. I was sorry to see Nyx go. I was voting for Jerry. Npthing personal I just get along with people who have the 'holier then tho' attatude. Shhhhh watch Athena she is going to sneak her way into the finale four.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm a Tara fan so far.


----------



## Draik41895

I miss Nyx already, I loved his mustache.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Draik41895 said:


> I miss Nyx already, I loved his mustache.


Wasn't his Mustache featured on the Hinekin comercial?


----------



## ladysherry

Just watched a marathon last night on season 2. All I can say is OMG!!!. I'm jealous.
My mind was going ninety to nothing last night with the last episode of night creatures.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We still need to watch this week's episode

The blending of the model with the sneaker background last week was impressive. That was another well-deserved win.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I have no idea if I'm watching the episodes in order, because I have television induced ADD. heh. But I LURVED that parasite. This show may yet get Hubby out of that damned Elvis costume.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

IS it just me, or does anyone else think that Jerry needs to go home? He acts like he doesn't care if he wins or loses, for the most part. Plus he is condescending to the other contestants.


----------



## Indyandy

Jerry needs to go home. Matt and Beki rock!


----------



## fontgeek

If you saw the firs episode, Jerry was talking about how much better he was than everyone else, and that he thought he would win every stage. He didn't learn from the bozo who did the same thing in the first season of the show. He'll get everyone to hate him and then wonder why nobody likes him. 
For this week's episode, I though it should have been either Jerry or Athena who should have beren given the boot..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Ok, so it isn't just me. IMO, He's not that great of a sculptor, and his paint work looks like a dog took a S--t on the masks. He's been at the bottom of the barrel every episode. Why is he still there.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I so want Jerry to go home. But how cool was that challenge to have to create a monster based on a phobia. Though I love Terra I thought she could have done so much more with her phobia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Tara sometimes seems a little lost. Being creative under pressure can be difficult, but I guess that's part of what the competition is about.

The parasite villain was beautifully done.

This season is definitely a challenge in terms of figuring out who's going to take the final win. I don't see a clearcut front runner yet.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I am glad this show made it to a second season. I also think it's funny (amusing) that Jerry has been in the bottom on every episode so far, and funny(suspicious) that he made it so far. I suspect some shenanigans to keep him there for "drama". 

I think Beki is my favorite for the win this season. She seems to have the kind of broad based skill and experience to win. Second choice is Rayce. He has strong concepts. I am pretty sure Beki can beat him on execution though.

So far, the only one I disagreed with was "Nix". I don't think he would have made it past episode 4 or 5, but the biggest failure of the turtle was the prosthetics IMO. I know the judges hated the green shell, so OK, but the damned thing FELL APART in the water. Since that was the point of the challenge, I would have flushed Jerry. Nix threw Jerry under the bus on that when asked though.

Anyone else notice that last season they would ask for input from the winner on who should go home but not this time around? I don't think they ever took the recommendation anyway.

I hope to continue to see clever tricks and techniques on the show. I would watch it uncut (8-10 hours per day) if it was only about them working on the floor and explaining techniques.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That whole "who do you think should go home" thing really puts people on the spot and contributes nothing but unneeded drama to the show. I think once last year they asked Conor that question and he wouldn't give a name - made it clear he was not comfortable with it and I think that showed class on his part.

Throwing people under the bus is so not a good idea, either Ve said last year that no one works alone in this business and I suspect the judges may take into account how well contestants play together in the sandbox when making their decisions.


----------



## kprimm

I would like to see Beki gone. She has talent but really seems like a horrible person to be around, and quick to turn on those around her. So far I really like Matt for the win and I also like Rayce. There are alot of talented people on there for sure.


----------



## JustJimAZ

kprimm said:


> I would like to see Beki gone. She has talent but really seems like a horrible person to be around, and quick to turn on those around her. So far I really like Matt for the win and I also like Rayce. There are alot of talented people on there for sure.


Matt had a cool scarecrow concept, too bad he let Jerry talk/bully him out of it. His phobia creation looked very similar to what he drew for the scarecrow too.

I just read Beki is originally from Phoenix, so I'm still going to pull for her! 
 I want her to join AZ Haunters.

It's really anyone's race right now, but I don't see Ian or Athena making it all the way. Still, you never know. Someone might crumble under the pressure or have a major failure like the turtle.

I hope the show sees a couple more seasons, since I suspect the prizes will grow and the talent will improve too. Not that these guys aren't talented, but once the prizes make it worthwhile to risk taking off work for a couple months, I think we will see even more amazing stuff!


----------



## fontgeek

Well, Athena got cut last night, no big surprise there. I'm still kind of shocked to hear Jerry bragging about how good he and his stuff is though. I thought he would have been chopped by now.
I wish they would offer a version of the show that is more of the creation and techniques, and less of the drama queen end of things.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Oh - time to watch a new episode then!


----------



## bansheette

kprimm said:


> I would like to see Beki gone. She has talent but really seems like a horrible person to be around, and quick to turn on those around her. So far I really like Matt for the win and I also like Rayce. There are alot of talented people on there for sure.


I've known Beki for awhile and she is not "horrible" to be around. She's very honest, which is necessary with makeup critique. She's also incredibly helpful (cleaning clay remnants out of molds on last week's episode for instance).


----------



## Draik41895

When Beki won the Challange and got immunity, the blonde chick said "oh, beki, of course." But the thing you gotta realize is that She get immunity because shes good! I dont alway like her attitude, but She is a good make-up artist!

I miss Nix...


----------



## JustJimAZ

It was a bizarre challenge. 
Were ANY of those creations inspiring? I think the challenge itself was just ill conceived. 

Is it me, or has Sue Lee been watching too many 70's kung fu movies? She's "Fueled by revenge!" Hahahah. I have no idea how she is going to express that in the challenges.

Sue would have fared so much better if she had taken Beki's advice on that spider. Personally, I never would have taken a spider, but they did. There was no beauty in the final project, but a smooth shiny - chitinous - texture and something other than construction paper cones would have at least looked like a spider. Beki, not taking the same track Jerry did when he had immunity, stepped back and let Sue take the lead. It hurt them both.

Next week's should be interesting. It's aging triplets, I think.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it was a good choice of a challenge. The winning makeup (chameleon and orchid) showed it could be done successfully, and it was touching to see how much it meant to RJ to be selected as last week's winner.

One of the funniest moments in the show was Ian bouncing around the workshop like a ballerina while wearing the plastic piece that was the orchid I'd like to see more moments like that.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

RoxyBlue said:


> One of the funniest moments in the show was Ian bouncing around the workshop like a ballerina while wearing the plastic piece that was the orchid I'd like to see more moments like that.


I have to agree. I had to pause the show until everyone in the house was done laughing so I could hear. Didn't help that we were all pointing at my younger brother because that was something he would do. The big goof.


----------



## studiokraft

fontgeek said:


> I wish they would offer a version of the show that is more of the creation and techniques, and less of the drama queen end of things.


Hear, hear!

If you've ever watched the US and UK versions of "Kitchen Nightmares" you can see the differences - much more production/editing/drama with the US version. Seems like US TV producers feel that drama between people on the show is necessary in order to keep people watching, and the subject matter of the show is secondary to that somehow.

Having said that, FaceOff is still a great show.


----------



## JustJimAZ

studiokraft said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> If you've ever watched the US and UK versions of "Kitchen Nightmares" you can see the differences - much more production/editing/drama with the US version. Seems like US TV producers feel that drama between people on the show is necessary in order to keep people watching, and the subject matter of the show is secondary to that somehow.
> 
> Having said that, FaceOff is still a great show.


A British version of FaceOff would be very interesting. Or a Korean or Japanese version. Just knowing what their challenges would be would be cool - but seeing their approaches could be fascinating.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, less drama and more content would be my choice as well Competition is great, but I like to see it friendly.

I'm still amazed at what these people can do in three days, even if the judges don't always like the results.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What I notice about face off compared to other competion shows is though there is still drama every single compator wants to be judged on their work. This season and last season we saw them helping each other with pulling and cleaning molds. bounicing ideas off each other and anything else that they might need help on. 

No matter what there will be whinny B&%# people who complain or point fingers. It's just the way thing are no matter how much we hate it.


----------



## IshWitch

RoxyBlue said:


> Yep, less drama and more content would be my choice as well Competition is great, but I like to see it friendly.
> 
> I'm still amazed at what these people can do in three days, even if the judges don't always like the results.


Sometimes it feels like they are going out of their way to find something to use for that drama! Makes me laugh, it is so forced. 
Sorry Mr. Producer, some of us do just like to help each other even if we are in a direct competition.
:jol:


----------



## fontgeek

I understand they need or want drama for the TV audience, my wish for more of the educational side of things was really aimed at a possible DVD offering showing the full process many of these people use to get their creations up and running. The American and Canadian audiences are so hooked on "Reality TV" style drama, it's no surprise that they include it in almost any show being broadcast today. We have whole generations of people who turn off the TV or won't read a book when there's no action or drama being pushed in their face. Without the action or drama, the attention span is that of a gnat.


----------



## Evil Queen

Tonight's the night! I can't wait to see what the cliff hanger from last weeks show is about.


----------



## JustJimAZ

So, What happened? It is not online yet. That's the only way I see anything.


----------



## bansheette

It was an old age challenge in teams of three with three models (triplets) that had to be aged to 50, 75, and 100 years old.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Thanks. I did get to see it now. I usually hate the comments from the Lady Gaga designer guy - I just call him Simon, since I think that's what he's going for (is he one of the show's creators?)...but the were-chia comment was funny. And accurate. Not many of those kids apparently know what 50 looks like.

So funny Sue Lee's apparently revenge fueled sculpt won the day!

This episode reminded me how rarely we see blacks or Latinos in makeup courses. I'm white, and so are almost all the models in my makeup books. Those that are not, are shown with prosthetics that are easily matched to their existing skin color, not "corpsified". My wife is Mexican, not very dark, but I have a terrible time making her look like a zombie or vampire. I want to learn to do that on dark skin.

Side note - I took biology and learned identical triplets are a biological impossibility. Twins, yes. Quadruplets, yes, but not triplets. Cells don't split that way. So I guess the triplets were either from larger sets or not identical?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL about the 50 comment, Jim. Being over 50 myself, I can assure everyone that most 50 year olds do not look as old as those young kids made them appear

And yes, identical triplets, though extremely rare, can and do occur. They come about when the fertilized egg splits and then one of the resulting cells splits again.


----------



## JustJimAZ

RoxyBlue said:


> And yes, identical triplets, though extremely rare, can and do occur. They come about when the fertilized egg splits and then one of the resulting cells splits again.


Interesting. I had hypothesized that might be possible, but was assured that was not the case. It must be rare indeed. 
See what you can learn?
Imagine that casting call!


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I saw what the challenge was going to be, I though "How in the hell are they going to find three sets of identical triplets for this?" I've seen the odds of identical triplets listed as anywhere from one in every 150,000 births to one in every 200 million. Pretty rare by any standard. I'm guessing the person who told you it was impossible was thinking in terms of a *single* cell splitting three ways, which is correct - cells don't split that way.

Next challenge is to create extraterrestrials, and LeVar Burton is going to be guest judge. Should be a good one. And two contestants are going to be eliminated this week


----------



## Draik41895

This episode, oh dear me... I'm glad Sue wasn't eliminated, but dang did she screw up. And I would've loved to see Tara's how she imagined. Rayce's reminded me off Ben10, which was awesome, and Ian's won the minute she walked out there. Best in show, happily ever after, the end.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I will see it this weekend, I think. Looking forward to that!
I take it my predicted champion Becki did not do so well this time.


----------



## The-Haunter

I love the show. Gotta say I was glad to see Jerry nothing more annoying than unwarented arrogance , don't get me wrong on my best day I couldnt do anything even close. But come on whats the point of being all rude to your fellow contestants.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Did you know a 3rd season was approved?
http://www.hitfix.com/articles/syfy-will-make-up-a-third-face-off-season
http://www.upi.com/Entertainment_News/TV/2012/02/07/Syfy-orders-third-season-of-Face-Off/UPI-34111328661358/


----------



## Evil Queen

Soooo glad Jerry is gone. Wish it had been Sue going home though. So far she hasn't done much more than whine.


----------



## bansheette

Sue's was weak; between the lack of makeup anywhere but the face (not even some color on the hands) and the acrylic nails just looked cheap (I've seen that effect done well, she missed the mark). Her alien looked like an unhappy monkey in a fur coat.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I was glad Jerry got the boot too. But Sue is also on my last nerve. Frankly I could use a little less drama and a whole lot more of their work! I never tire of seeing what they manage to produce in such a short time.


----------



## JustJimAZ

The Halloween Lady said:


> I was glad Jerry got the boot too. But Sue is also on my last nerve. Frankly I could use a little less drama and a whole lot more of their work! I never tire of seeing what they manage to produce in such a short time.


I really hope these come out on DVD with lots of extras detailing the process more. If they do, I am sure to buy them. If I hear the "extras" are more drama, I will have to pass.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Just got to see it. You know, I think the judges MOSTLY decided against Jerry this time because he argued with them. They told Tara why she was dismissed, but they did not tell Jerry what they were saying when he was out of the room. They gave him too generic a reason.

Though I said before that I thought Jerry should have been dismissed in other challenges, on this one, it was Sue who really failed. She did not offend with arguments though.

On a positive note, I think what Jerry said about Ian was classy, and the way Ian turned disaster into a win was inspiring. 

Also, I was glad to hear Patrick offer constructive feedback during the build. Maybe he's not supposed to do that, but in the real world, you can collaborate and reach out for guidance, no matter what the time crunch. Now I know that albinos should have a lot of sepia tones to look good, and that makes sense to me.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

he's gone? oh thank goodness. he was way too cocky! and his superior tone was really getting to me!


----------



## fontgeek

After listening to the comments of the judges, I think they took Jerry's attitude plus the poor job on this project as the last straw. They commented about his stubborn, combative nature and replies as being counterproductive and nonprofessional.
I like the show, but I'm also looking forward to the show "Monster Man" which starts in mid March.


----------



## Spooky1

I think Sue squeaked by because she won the previous week. She needs to stop whining so much.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was happy for Ian's win. Not only did he do a fantastic job, he seems to be such a genuinely nice kid.


----------



## JustJimAZ

fontgeek said:


> After listening to the comments of the judges, I think they took Jerry's attitude plus the poor job on this project as the last straw. They commented about his stubborn, combative nature and replies as being counterproductive and nonprofessional.
> I like the show, but I'm also looking forward to the show "Monster Man" which starts in mid March.


I think that's right about Jerry, but they should have told him that. Of course, the show is probably heavily edited, so I guess I don't know what all they really said.

Monster man sounds like maybe it's more about the actual builds, since there is no competition?



RoxyBlue said:


> I was happy for Ian's win. Not only did he do a fantastic job, he seems to be such a genuinely nice kid.


Yeah. Ian is certainly one of the likeable ones. Also, I note how often the thing that the contestants are stressing bout often leads to an unexpected change in plans - and an unexpected win of one kind or another. His cast was all screwed up and even torn, but (with some advice from Jerry) he turned it into success. Too bad Tara was not able to spin the arm extension disaster into something unexpected too.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Was there a new one yesterday?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There should have been - the challenge was Burtonesque, so we're looking forward to watching it when we have an hour's time


----------



## fontgeek

"Monster Man" looks like it will be a makeup version of Ace of Cakes, or American Chopper in it's format


----------



## The-Haunter

Yes there was a new one .... Let me know when we can start talking about it . Would hate to ruin the surprise for anyone....


----------



## QueenRuby2002

What Haunter said. It was just Errrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Evil Queen

More like Grrrrrr!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

More like: *shock* what? They didn't? *shock*


----------



## The-Haunter

But after thinking about it I am like " well I guess I get it "


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, stop toying with the emotions of those of us who haven't watched it yet!:googly:


----------



## The-Haunter

Sorry my bad..... Lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, it's okay Now I'm really wanting to see what happened.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Cool. I'll probably see this tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I finally got around to watching the DVR recording of the show today. The three top looks were absolutely marvelous, but I must give some favor to the demented cellist, me being a string player and all The bellhop was very Burtonesque and that ice cream man definitely scary.

The elimination choice did surprise me a little, but it points up how you have to stay on top of the game as much as possible at this point in the competition.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I was surprised that the one they said "apparently never saw a Tim Burton movie" should be kept, while one that made a mistake with props was eliminated. Are you kidding me? 

I don't know how much of this is predetermined beforehand and how much is decided based on judges' on the spot decisions. I also am not sure that upsetting the judges in one contest won't destroy you later. It's TV, after all.

The bellhop I went back and forth on. From "that could be cool" to "what is he thinking" to "oh, that worked out great."

I never had any doubts about the cellist from the first sketch. Very cool.

This is where it gets tougher and tougher, and normally I would say to expect every entry from here out to be remarkable.


----------



## The-Haunter

That was kinda my thought but sue even though it wasn't burton put alot of work into the look the mask sculpt was good I thought . Sorry to see Becky go but I really thought she just kinda phoned it in resting on her wins from other challenges I'm upset that she left she was one of my picks for the finals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Sue missed the mark and Beki made a bad choice, which is why the elimination selection surprised me. 

Getting the judges annoyed probably does not help your case. Based on comments made last year, they want to see people absorb the criticisms and learn from them. That's part of becoming a professional.


----------



## Spooky1

Sue really missed the mark and wasn't Burtonesque, but since Becki went without prosthetic, she needed to have an amazing makeup job and just didn't do it. Becki's props also ended up being too plain to make up for the rest. Sue's gotten lucky the last two weeks.


----------



## fontgeek

Part of the formula for the show is to have a set number of the best, and a set number of the worst for the final judgement scene. If they didn't do that then they would just say "your job on this didn't cut it, you're gone" and the last 121 or so minutes of the show would be gone. I think the loser for last week's episode lost because she kind of lost track of the show's identity, makeup. Between that and kind of drifting away from that week's theme "Tim Burton" she ended up with the worst of pieces done. 
The show gives glimpses of the artists honest feelings, and whether they have caught on to the fact that when you are working for someone else, you need to fill _*their*_ need or desires, not your own, and that you need to expand your skills, and improve upon the ones you already have. Too many of the artists, especially the ones who've been cut, complain because they haven't been able to show their strengths/skills, when growth is the skill they need to show most.
I'm always amazed at the lack of learning on time management. I think most of the artists, both last season and the current one, need to plan on having about half or three fourths of the time they are scheduled for, and make all of their designs and scheduling upon that abbreviated time line, that would give them the extra time they actually need to complete their planned builds.
just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## debbie5

I agree. I think in any creative field, TIME is the thing that's gonna hamstring ya.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Ironically enough, Sue has consistently been one of the worst offenders in poor time management. I understand this was leveled at Becki this time for spending so much time on the cupcake, but consider this: Becki did exactly what she planned to do. She created a derivative mad hatter-cum-baker character mostly based on wardrobe and makeup. 

If she had completed the cupcake on the first day, she would have still presented the same finished product, which to my mind at least looked like something from Tim Burton. OK, maybe too much, but I was surprised to find that "too much Burton" lost to "none at all".

I wonder about the forum's thoughts on Ian's? It paled compared to the two top looks, though I don't think it should have been panned so strongly. I admit I don't know what I would have done with a plumber. What could he have done that would not come out "Edward Pipewrench-hands?" 

I also wonder how long Ian can hold it together without Jerry to tell him to calm down and follow his vision.

I think everyone still left has won once, right? I look forward to seeing what they do with their challenges going forward.


----------



## debbie5

I've missed most of the shows, but love it when I manage to find it. Have they ever had a prosthetic-less challenge?? makeup only? I dunno 'bout you, but I find sculpting is much easier than makeup.


----------



## fontgeek

They may have done one or two challenges of that nature in the first season, but I think they realized that most of the people watching were more interested in the prosthetics side of things, and that they can all probably do standard makeup reasonably well already so they don't bother making that a challenge.

I think they put Ian in that group because they had to have three top artists and three bottom artists, and he just didn't make it to the top of that challenge, though I think his was better than the other two in that group. The judges comments about most of his work being on the back of the actor/model was correct, but I don't think that trying to put that kind of setup on the front of the model would have allowed an actor to...well, act! Those props would have been in the way of free movement and good visuals of the actor's face in a movie shoot. I think he might have been able to do plumbing style legs, or a facade for the torso that was a base relief sculpture of pipes and such instead of normal abdominal muscles and tissue. He could have replaced the actor's hands with pipe wrenches or something, but there would have been screaming about copying the Edward Scissorshands character.


----------



## JustJimAZ

debbie5 said:


> I've missed most of the shows, but love it when I manage to find it. Have they ever had a prosthetic-less challenge?? makeup only? I dunno 'bout you, but I find sculpting is much easier than makeup.


I know both seasons have had body paint challenges, which did not require prosthetics. They had the "plain Jane" contest this season too. They made models look unatractive. I think that was done in an hour, and the only "prosthetics" I remember was some wax for a broken nose.

Last season they had a challenge where they made themselves over and were supposed to fool a loved one. One girl's prosthetics failed to come together so she used only beauty makeup. That, however, was not the challenge and as I recall, that's when she went home.

Looking forward to season 3 already.


----------



## fontgeek

Did anyone see last night's episode (March 7th)?
It didn't show in my area, at least not on Dish Network.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We haven't watched it yet, but it appears dinosaurs are involved


----------



## tcass01

Last nights episode was a double elimination to get to the finale. They went to the museum of natural history and picked out a dinosaur to make a hybrid dino human. Some really creative outcomes. Sue's was awesome. She did a version of herself as a hipchick dinosaur. It was cool but not cool enough. The three to go through to the finale deserved it. These required some extensive prostetic work and a ton of body painting. Dino tails are not small. Can't wait until it's on netflix to watch them back for techniques.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We watched the DVR'd show last night. I really enjoyed this challenge because who doesn't love dinosaurs? All five contestants did wonderful work on their projects, and I like that the judges took the "it's not about who goes home, but who should be kept". The critiques were balanced and supportive.

Funniest moment - when Ve beat Glen with her notepad when he said he didn't like girl power and Patrick said "I like it, so maybe there is something wrong with me"

I agree with tcass - very worthy finalists. Any one of them could take the win.


----------



## Spooky1

It was good to see all the contestants go great jobs this time. I'm sure it was hard for the judges to choose who moved on to the finals. Matt did himself in by choosing a design that looked more like a demon than a dinosaur.


----------



## JustJimAZ

I really liked Matt's body paint.
Overall, though, no bad concepts. How to pick a favorite for the win? I originally picked Becki for the win, with Rayce a second pick. I think I'm sticking with Rayce on this one too. 
All of them have the skill to make it, all of them deserve it. I think Ian, being so young, will find just getting to the final will give his career a huge boost. I would be happy to see RJ win, but happier if Rayce did.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I'm watching my first show of FaceOff. Unfortunately I can't watch the first episode of season 2, but I am starting off on the second show. It looks like it will be fun to watch. I will let you know what I think after I get through all the shows.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I was able to watch 2 through 6 shows of season 2. I really enjoy the show and although Beki is a really good make up artist she really bugs me. I think the, "Triple Threat" show where Beki did her old age make up was awful. I really like Matt, but I noticed on the Face off website that he was eliminated.  Anyway I want to watch the remaining shows, but the rest you have to pay $3.00 a show. I paid $1.99 for the 5th show, but I can't see spending over $10 to watch the rest. I guess I will have to wait until they put them on the website.


----------



## fontgeek

I get SyFy channel as part of my standard package on Dish Network, and normally, they, Dishnetwork and syfy, have the show on Wednesday nights at 10 PST, so no charge or extra charge there. I'm sure many others are in the same type of situation. I'm kind of excited to see "Monster Man" starting this coming Wednesday evening, hopefully it will be more education and less drama for the viewers.

JoiseyGal, are you an airbrusher?


----------



## Joiseygal

fontgeek said:


> I get SyFy channel as part of my standard package on Dish Network, and normally, they, Dishnetwork and syfy, have the show on Wednesday nights at 10 PST, so no charge or extra charge there. I'm sure many others are in the same type of situation. I'm kind of excited to see "Monster Man" starting this coming Wednesday evening, hopefully it will be more education and less drama for the viewers.
> 
> JoiseyGal, are you an airbrusher?


I have the SyFy channel, but unfortunately I just started watching now, so I had to watch the shows on the website. Most of the shows are free except the last three shows. I'm not sure, but is this Wednesday the last show? 
Fontgeek I just got a compressor and eventually I would like to try airbrushing, but no I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe this Wednesday is going to be the final show, Joisey. I have no favorite candidate going into it because not only are all three of them talented, but each is such a nice guy that I would be happy to see any one of them win.


----------



## kprimm

I was a bit bummed to see Matt go, I think he is very talented, but of course all the last 5 are incredible and I could see any of them winning the whole thing. With what is left now, I guess whoever wins....wins. I like them all and can't pick a best.


----------



## remylass

I met RJ this weekend at Transworld. He is the nicest guy. He is a lot like he is on the show. He was really fun. Tate was there from last year. He was swamped most of the time. I listened to him talk to people, but I didn't get the chance myself. He seems full of energy and very excited about his work. Also very nice. I saw a few others. I saw Matt. I was to chicken to approach him because he seemed to be in "cool guy" mode with his big sunglasses. He is probably also very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We usually record the show and watch it later, but maybe this week we'll watch it live just so we can see right away who wins


----------



## BobC

I was rooting for Matt to win not only because I liked his work and have been following it for awhile. He is also the only contestant to work for a haunted attraction in Austin Texas called the House of Torment. If you want to check out some of his stuff you can pick up a back issue of haunt world magazine #21.


----------



## sickNtwisted

I'm rooting for RJ! 
I was happy to see that my three faves were going to the finale.

That old age make-up challenge was awful. Granted, it's the hardest make-up to do.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Well, I'll keep holding out for Rayce, so all 3 have support from the forum here.


----------



## remylass

I think Rayce is super talented. I mean, they all are, but some of his stuff is amazing. RJ has the most fun personality. Ian is great, but I think he needs a bit more experience. He just has a lot of self doubt. That bat creature that Ian made was AMAZING, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, so we have a Rayce supporter and an RJ supporter, so I guess I'll be the towel girl in Ian's corner

Seriously, they are all worthy, which will make for an exciting final competition. I hope each guy is in top form tonight.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok so I am watching one of the shows that they wanted me to pay for online on the actual channel. I'm getting ready to watch Face Off at 10pm tonight. YAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

O...M...G.!!!! Hurry up and watch it, everyone, so we can talk about it now

All I will say at the moment is everyone did a fantastic job. They really outdid themselves.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I was pleased with the judges final decision. Terrific work by all three though.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I was getting ready to watch the show and I fell asleep before it came on.  I was working all day in the yard, so I guess that got the best of me. I went to see who won, but I have to find the link to the show on Friday to see if I can watch what I missed.


----------



## Spooky1

They all did great jobs for the final episode. I think I agree with their choice, even if his work showed some damage after the dance routine.


----------



## remylass

I think the judges chose correctly. I think they all did great, but the winner's characters were unbelievable. Great job. 

I was also super excited after the episode. It said that Season 3 of Face Off will be THIS SUMMER! Must be getting pretty good ratings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of the funny judge moments - Ve was talking about one of the contestants and said what a really nice guy he was (as they all were). Glen says something along the line of "He is, and that pi$$es me off"

Just goes to show, nice guys RULE!


----------



## JustJimAZ

I better see this soon...


----------



## kprimm

Like this show alot, glad to see another season coming. The judges could not have made a wrong decision at the last episode.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I was so happy with the final three contestants. In fact I realized that I liked them all so much, no matter who they chose I would be both happy for the winner and sad that the other two that lost. I think it was an incredibly difficult choice, these are three very talented guys!!!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Finally saw the finale. Awesome outcome! I guess we are still avoiding spoilers, so I won't mention the name of the incredibly deserving winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you finally got to see it, Jim. It really was spectacular work on all parts.


----------



## Spooky1

Season 3 will be on this summer! Woot!


----------



## JustJimAZ

Really great costumes and makeup all around!























Spoilers here, but great pics too.


----------



## Mortissanguine

I was amazed at how much foam latex everyone used...last year people were all about the silicone.


----------



## fontgeek

Silicone is great for some things, but it's heavier, more expensive, and takes longer to set up. However it is also much more flexible, tends to duplicate detail better, and not dry out like the latex foam does. The trick is to use the best material for the job. People that are new to a process or material, or a new material or process on the market tend to overuse that material.


----------

